# Best Snowfoam



## bencossie25

Best snow foam out there that is thick and stick well I tried magifoam earlier did not like it


----------



## shine247

Best doesn't always mean it is thick and sticks. If you want a decent foam AF Avalanche has a reasonable cleaning ability and can be thick depending on mix. The idea is for it to dwell long enough to soften dirt and carry as much as possible away when you wash it off.
Foams also rely on decent protection being in place for maximum effect.


----------



## bencossie25

Ok what is best dilution ratio mate


----------



## shine247

bencossie25 said:


> Ok what is best dilution ratio mate


Well I use 40ml in 400ml of water in the lance. That gives me a nice even blanket of foam, not the thickest but what I want. So you could move up the strength a bit for thicker but it may not clean proportionally better. Depends on pw as well.


----------



## Kobir

Iv recently tried Auto Finesse avalanche and out of the 5/6 snow foams I have used, it definitely is the thickest foam out of all the foams iv used


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm81

BH autofoam or obsessionwax blizzard


----------



## macca666

^^^^^^^^ This


----------



## shine247

The op has asked for something thick and that sticks. If he gets BH he will not get that effect will he? It is not known for thick clingy foam.
It may clean well but I guess he wants good foam and cleaning, to this point at least.

PS AF have 20% off for Easter with code EASTER20.


----------



## Sk8ir

sm81 said:


> BH autofoam or obsessionwax blizzard


Yep, absolutely. Autofoam cleans best, but I have a real soft spot for Blizzard and in my experience it's the best cleaning of the "thicker" style foams. For me it's a "Bilt Hamber head / Obsession Wax heart" kind of choice - neither will disappoint.


----------



## beko1987

I tried Autosmart Ultra Mousse today, and although I put a tad too much in the foam gun, it was amazing! 

Was like shaving foam, and hadn't really thinned out after 10 minutes when I rinsed it off. Took lots of dirt off too, and left a nice finish (which I then washed anyway)


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

af avalanche is pants, try wowo's awesome foam you dont need much or odk arctic cleans well too


----------



## bencossie25

Thanks guys gonna start to have a look around


----------



## Rob D 88

OvEr_KiLL said:


> af avalanche is pants, try wowo's awesome foam you dont need much or odk arctic cleans well too


Wowo's Awesome Foam is rubbish too... It's the worst foam I have tried. IMO Carbon Collective Satsuma and Anglewax FastFoam are the best in terms of cleaning and thickness! I am now on my first 5 litre carton of BH Auto Gotten so I'll see how I like this! I have also just ordered AutoGlanz Spritzer I have seen videos and this looks brilliant!


----------



## mike90

Odk arctic is my favourite I have tried a few others and always go back to it. It cleans very well and foams up great. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue

Bilt Hamber autofoam, x2 rural dwelling 4x4 cars which get filthier than an Essex bird can't be wrong.

BH doesn't foam like other products, it gets on and begins cleaning. I would not bother with anything else. Used up the trial pack of AB foam that came with my gun, wouldn't buy it.

Would consider avalanche but it would only be used to impress the neighbours who are already mystified with my plethora of products and cleaning supplies.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Rob D 88 said:


> Wowo's Awesome Foam is rubbish too... It's the worst foam I have tried. IMO Carbon Collective Satsuma and Anglewax FastFoam are the best in terms of cleaning and thickness! I am now on my first 5 litre carton of BH Auto Gotten so I'll see how I like this! I have also just ordered AutoGlanz Spritzer I have seen videos and this looks brilliant!


it seems to clean well for me mate and spritzer is good too, foams up nicely but not like a proper snow foam does


----------



## DLGWRX02

Vp ph neutral gives a thick shaving foam coverage and really clings even with a heavily protected car. It's cleaning is good too. 200mls per 1 litre snow foam bottle.

BH auto foam is very runny doesn't cling well but has awesome cleaning power and uses far less product. 50mls per 1 litre snow foam bottle.


----------



## macca666

Rob D 88 said:


> Wowo's Awesome Foam is rubbish too... It's the worst foam I have tried. IMO Carbon Collective Satsuma and Anglewax FastFoam are the best in terms of cleaning and thickness! I am now on my first 5 litre carton of BH Auto Gotten so I'll see how I like this! I have also just ordered AutoGlanz Spritzer I have seen videos and this looks brilliant!


Have to disagree there about Awesome foam for me it's on a par with BH autofoam and Blizzard. Not tried the CC or AW you mention but awesome foam defo works for me. Only issue is its only available in 500ml so is costly compared to BH.

Here's a before and after with Awesome Foam only prior to me moving on to the 2BM.


----------



## Simz

BH or Blizzard for me


----------



## Richard151

BH all the way it's by far the best for cleaning power that I've tried (and I've tried a few) not high foaming though, I suppose it depends on if you want your car to look like it's going to have a shave or you want it to look clean.


----------



## bigup

BH for me. 

As mentioned not mega high foaming but cleans well. 

Working out dilution rate can be little confusing though


----------



## Manxman302

BH Autofoam for me too!

As other have stated not the foamiest of snowfoams, but for me its about how well it cleans, not how much it foams. Some think the more it foams the better it must be - not in my experience.

Hope this help...? :detailer:


----------



## wish wash

Built hamber hands down, takes a bit of time to work out the 4% panel impact ratio but once you've done it the cleaning power is mega


----------



## bencossie25

wish wash said:


> Built hamber hands down, takes a bit of time to work out the 4% panel impact ratio but once you've done it the cleaning power is mega


Panel ratio?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

macca666 said:


> Have to disagree there about Awesome foam for me it's on a par with BH autofoam and Blizzard. Not tried the CC or AW you mention but awesome foam defo works for me. Only issue is its only available in 500ml so is costly compared to BH.
> 
> Here's a before and after with Awesome Foam only prior to me moving on to the 2BM.


might be expensive mate, same as odk arctic you dont need to use much, with awesome foam i just fill the lance bottle up just so it covers the bottom and then warm water half way and covers my 3 door hatchback perfectly  yeh i could fill it up all the way with water but i dont need that much foam for my car


----------



## Richard151

bencossie25 said:


> Panel ratio?


It's the amount of product that actually hits the car after it's been the the foam lance. To work this out fill your lance bottle with 1L of water turn the lance to the highest concentration then discharge into a bucket until the lance bottle is empty then measure the water let's say you have 10L then get 4% ratio at the panel you need 400ml in your bottle topped up to the full litter with water.

It's worth noting that with the lance I have (the red pa lance) the dial on top relates to the amount of water from the pressure washer not the bottle so for the highest concentration of product you turn the dial in the - direction (anti clockwise) my lance at the highest concentration uses just under 5.5 L to empty the bottle when used with my K4 so I use around 220 ml in the bottle and this will do at least two washes.


----------



## bencossie25

Richard151 said:


> It's the amount of product that actually hits the car after it's been the the foam lance. To work this out fill your lance bottle with 1L of water turn the lance to the highest concentration then discharge into a bucket until the lance bottle is empty then measure the water let's say you have 10L then get 4% ratio at the panel you need 400ml in your bottle topped up to the full litter with water.
> 
> It's worth noting that with the lance I have (the red pa lance) the dial on top relates to the amount of water from the pressure washer not the bottle so for the highest concentration of product you turn the dial in the - direction (anti clockwise) my lance at the highest concentration uses just under 5.5 L to empty the bottle when used with my K4 so I use around 220 ml in the bottle and this will do at least two washes.


Ok mate I've got the autobrite lance but it got a leak from top so looking at dodo juice lance


----------



## Minimiller

Out of the ones I have tried (I can't speak for everyone sorry)

Bilt Hamber
Valet pro ph neutral
magifoam


Magifoam was the thickest and had the best dwell time, Cleaning abilities were the worst out the three but by no means disastrous there was still visible cleaning abilities.

Valet pro is the first snowfoam I bought when I really didn't know what I was doing.
Decent thickness of foam decent dilution rates cleaning abilities were good also.

Bilthamber foam - Thin to moderate thickness cleaning power for a snowfoam is insane tbh though you will struggle to find a better one with the dilutions rates which people suggest for this foam.-


The other foam id recommend by what you are saying is KKD blizzard-
Super thick foam,
Smells great
good cleaning abilities
Not sure on dilution rates thuough


----------



## Minimiller

If you have a look at forensic detailing channel on youtube he has a cracking video on the ins and outs of snowfoam,

A thicker snowfoam generally wont clean as good as a thinner foam its really interesting id have thought it have been vice versa xD


----------



## Richard151

bencossie25 said:


> Ok mate I've got the autobrite lance but it got a leak from top so looking at dodo juice lance


I'm pretty sure they'll all work the same I think almost all lances are either the red Italian made pa lance or the black Chinese made lance.


----------



## Richard151

Minimiller said:


> If you have a look at forensic detailing channel on youtube he has a cracking video on the ins and outs of snowfoam,
> 
> A thicker snowfoam generally wont clean as good as a thinner foam its really interesting id have thought it have been vice versa xD


This is a good and informative watch.


----------



## bradleymarky

Angelwax fast foam suited me the best. I had an eBay special lance that was pants but after buying a dodo juice branded one I can honestly say that all lances are not made equal.


----------



## Sid

...and it doesn't matter if you load up more with BH AutoFoam to get more snow, but I like it for effect!


----------



## great gonzo

If you guys are liking BH autofoam through a snow lance try it through a pump sprayer, easier to get the dilution rate correct which will make it even better value. I find it cleans better this way too. 


Gonz.


----------



## Sid

great gonzo said:


> If you guys are liking BH autofoam through a snow lance try it through a pump sprayer, easier to get the dilution rate correct which will make it even better value. I find it cleans better this way too.
> 
> Gonz.


I use it via my Kranzle quick release Snow Lance.
Is the pressure washer just as much fun?


----------



## shine247

After cleaning the car today I thought for a bit of fun I would give the project a "quick" foam and wash.

This is Avalanche at 40ml in 400ml. I cannot see the need for anything thicker myself and it does maintain a steady flow down the sides rather than breaking up everywhere. There is no rinse shot because I think most know a foamed car rinsed looks clean regardless of weather it really is and believe me it would not have been clean, it has virtually no protection. This was just to remove dust dirt before the wash. But I can say on a protected car it "cleans" as good any any I have used regardless of what some say. Not sure if the op has bought anything yet but at least this is the real thing for everyone to see. 



















Edit

I will just add that when I say "on a protected car it "cleans" as good any any I have used" I mean it performs how I want. Day to day use, I never let my cars get into such a state that after a foam there is still lot of residual muck, I use the foam to soften what dirt there is and remove dust and whatever else. My wash and rinse buckets are clean after the tbm so it works for me as far as dwell, cleaning and lingering are concerned. This is also based on the fact the op wanted a thick foam and one that sticks. I have BH but that is a different story.


----------



## Mattb23

TDG pre wash concentrate, one of the best snow foams ive come across to date


----------



## great gonzo

Sid said:


> I use it via my Kranzle quick release Snow Lance.
> Is the pressure washer just as much fun?


It's just as much fun to use the pressure washer after spraying with a pump sprayer because you can really see the dirt being removed.

Gonz.


----------



## shine247

great gonzo said:


> It's just as much fun to use the pressure washer after spraying with a pump sprayer because you can really see the dirt being removed.
> 
> Gonz.


You are right there :thumb:


----------



## TonyHill

great gonzo said:


> If you guys are liking BH autofoam through a snow lance try it through a pump sprayer, easier to get the dilution rate correct which will make it even better value. I find it cleans better this way too.
> 
> Gonz.


I'm thinking of buying a Kwazar 2L foam sprayer, or similar, to try with the BH. What dilution ratio would you recommend for a decent foam/cleaning combo??:thumb:


----------



## bigbruiser

TonyHill said:


> I'm thinking of buying a Kwazar 2L foam sprayer, or similar, to try with the BH. What dilution ratio would you recommend for a decent foam/cleaning combo??:thumb:


80ml in 2L :thumb:


----------



## TonyHill

^^^^ thanks :thumb:


----------



## garycha

Minimiller said:


> If you have a look at forensic detailing channel on youtube he has a cracking video on the ins and outs of snowfoam,
> 
> A thicker snowfoam generally wont clean as good as a thinner foam its really interesting id have thought it have been vice versa xD


I am BH fan (Gyeon Foam and Gteq Citrus foam for best occasions ) and agree about thin is good for dragging off dirt most times.

One exception is in summer or when its warm ambient, and then the SF runs off car, with it drying too quick during the dwell period. Then, a thicker mix i find advantageous, in extending working time.


----------



## voon

Have a look at the new Sonax Actifoam ... it requires and insanely little amount to produce solid foam and apparently has good cleaning power (in the FM10, it requries 5 ml per liter).


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

I used Autoglym Polar Blast today for the first time today.

I typically use Bilt Hamber, Elite Car Care or even CarPlan stuff.

Very impressed, in terms of thickness, cling/dwell and most importantly, cleaning power.

The wife's daily wash ultra filthy & hadn't been cleaned since November.

It's our workhorse, often has kids in it, a dog & muddy hiking boots.

Did the full routine but even after just one coating of foam, the car came up really clean.

Impressed.


----------



## Dapman

Bilt Hamber for me every day of the week, well once a week!


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Dapman said:


> Bilt Hamber for me every day of the week, well once a week!


Have you tried the new Autoglym stuff? I surpasses the BH I usually use. Surprised & very impressed!


----------



## deno 1

I normally use magifoam from autobrite but noticed some time ago its now useless, and the mess it leaves on the drive is awfull ....... im sure they have changed the formula cos it used to be great... so after reading this thread i got some bh autofoam WOW it really is the bizz. little to no mess on the drive either...


----------

